# Life is Strange is baller shit



## paxil rose (Oct 23, 2017)

Play it.


----------



## Storm38 (Oct 23, 2017)

Agreed. That game is really good!


----------



## Zenoth (Oct 23, 2017)

It is a fun game.


----------



## Beatle9 (Oct 26, 2017)

It's one of the only games that's actually gotten me to cry... and I don't mean a single tear rolling down my cheek, I mean weeping like a baby. Such a good game.


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

i believe its name is life is tumblr


----------



## Diretooth (Oct 31, 2017)

I don't really like it too much, the characters aren't exactly the best, it's clumsy in the way adults try to write young adults while trying to match what's currently 'in', and the main game, with the last choice, you're basically given one choice that determines the entire outcome, with one ending being ambiguous as to what happened after, AKA the 'wrong' choice, and the other one has a more fleshed out and emotional end to it, AKA the 'right' choice. (right and wrong in quotes because that's how I feel the devs wanted you to choose.)
Very little you do has any actual impact, which makes the whole concept of choosing worthless. Not to mention, there are parts in the story where everything you did before is rendered null because you go back and escape the consequences of your actions, such as the alt timeline where you choose to let someone live or die. It makes you feel cheated when this actually good emotional part is suddenly ruined when there isn't any actual impact because of it.
I do enjoy Before the Storm so far, because even with the knowledge that it will be all for naught, it gives key insight into the story, changing what you thought you knew, and your actions do have consequences that you can't just go back and redo. The 'Backtalk' sections are kind of silly, but given that it implies Chloe has precognitive abilities, it does make some sense beyond the rather silly dialogue structure.


----------



## Vitaly (Nov 1, 2017)

Best simulator of lobotomy victims, 10/10.


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 1, 2017)

A fun little game, but when it comes to modern-style adventure games, Walking Dead Season 1 is still leagues ahead. And as for the things LiS tries to do in particular, Night in the Woods does a better job of exploring emotions and relationships in modern society, and Steins;Gate is an infinitely more well-written "time rewind" story.


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 1, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> A fun little game, but when it comes to modern-style adventure games, Walking Dead Season 1 is still leagues ahead. And as for the things LiS tries to do in particular, Night in the Woods does a better job of exploring emotions and relationships in modern society, and Steins;Gate is an infinitely more well-written "time rewind" story.



except its not life is tumblr is frequently criticised for out of touch developers making assumptions about what teen girls are like and using outdated slang like "hella"


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 1, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> except its not life is tumblr is frequently criticised for out of touch developers making assumptions about what teen girls are like and using outdated slang like "hella"


Frequently criticised by who? I mean, it got pretty rave reviews during the release, and even on Metacritic (the battlefield of SJWs and edgelords across the Internet) the user reception is as positive as the one by critics. People who rant about LiS being too tumblry and stuff are usually those who haven't really played the game. It's kinda good, it's just that there's better stuff out there, which was my point.


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 1, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> People who rant about LiS being too tumblry and stuff are usually those who haven't really played the game. It's kinda good, it's just that there's better stuff out there, which was my point.



i did play it i found it cringy as fuck and too edgy 

little girls/boys/kids in general with no confidence trying to threaten people is not bad ass its just really cringy


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 1, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i did play it i found it cringy as fuck and too edgy
> 
> little girls/boys/kids in general with no confidence trying to threaten people is not bad ass its just really cringy


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 1, 2017)

its like a lot of peoples opinions man


----------



## Beatle9 (Nov 2, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i did play it i found it cringy as fuck and too edgy
> 
> little girls/boys/kids in general with no confidence trying to threaten people is not bad ass its just really cringy


The dialogue might leave a lot to be desired but that doesn't mean it's "cringey". And I still love how people like you refer to it as "Tumblr the game", now THAT'S what I call cringey right there...


----------



## Akartoshi (Nov 3, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i believe its name is life is tumblr





GreenZone said:


> except its not life is tumblr is frequently criticised for out of touch developers making assumptions about what teen girls are like and using outdated slang like "hella"


Why do you even call it "tumblr" what does that mean anyways? Like, I know tumblr is a website, but it doesn't make sense... that's like calling it "life is google.com" ?


GreenZone said:


> i did play it i found it cringy as fuck and too edgy
> 
> little girls/boys/kids in general with no confidence trying to threaten people is not bad ass its just really cringy


What exactly do you not like about it? Personally, I don't have the game or anything, but you haven't explained how it's "cringy"
I've watched some people stream it, I don't remember little kids threatening people...?


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 3, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> Why do you even call it "tumblr" what does that mean anyways? Like, I know tumblr is a website, but it doesn't make sense... that's like calling it "life is google.com" ?
> 
> What exactly do you not like about it? Personally, I don't have the game or anything, but you haven't explained how it's "cringy"
> I've watched some people stream it, I don't remember little kids threatening people...?



its hard to explain and it might be because ive been trained to look at body language and assess threats but when you have this wobbly on the verge of tears teen yelling at you then you're generally safe


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 3, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> its hard to explain and it might be because ive been trained to look at body language and assess threats but when you have this wobbly on the verge of tears teen yelling at you then you're generally safe


Damn dude do you have to argue everything around here? Its a great game, and its your opinion that it's bad. You dont have to argue with people on everything you see...


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 3, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> its like a lot of peoples opinions man


Welp, it's a single video by a person with strong political views (therefore it's hardly "a lot", and it's far from being completely objective due to said political views taking a role in it), and since many comments under it are actually along the lines of "You're right, but I liked the game anyway", you kinda shot your own argument in the head.


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Damn dude do you have to argue everything around here? Its a great game, and its your opinion that it's bad. You dont have to argue with people on everything you see...


ok i'll be more objective from a game development point of view

the voice acting cast was not done well the protagonists voice is grating some background characters are used over and over some sound like they're just holding their nose to have a slightly different tone of voice

Chloe is a bitch why are we doing what this girl tells us to do there's no freedom of choice simply the illusion of free will even positive reviews on steam say they don't really like her

the art design is really bad its got this cartoony look without any cell shading so it just looks out of place

Maxine doesn't really do anything interesting she has these new powers but doesn't explore them

the game goes against its own lore and creates plotholes 

the Lesbian scene was hamfisted and not really necessary it looked like it was just put in because its current year

the dialog is nonsensical at points like some one saying they just "vaped some dank OG bud" that makes no sense what so ever

its an interactive story not a game we don't need 10-20 min of filler just for Maxine to get to a certain spot to make some dialog or further the plot

there's a bunch more but that's just off the top of my head


----------



## Beatle9 (Nov 5, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> ok i'll be more objective from a game development point of view
> 
> the voice acting cast was not done well the protagonists voice is grating some background characters are used over and over some sound like they're just holding their nose to have a slightly different tone of voice
> 
> ...


Personally I think the voice actors did great, especially considering the kind of cheesy dialogue they were handed. Most of them nail the really emotional scenes with their characters. Especially Chloe's voice actor.

Chloe being "unlikable" is kind of one of the themes of the game. It's supposed to build up to her finally realizing what a shitty person she's been to the people who love her and that she really doesn't deserve them. It's called a character arc.

While the art design isn't the best, I didn't feel like it brought the game down that much, or was distracting.

While I do feel that Maxine does suffer from "Harry Potter Syndrome" in that everyone else is much more interesting than her, even though she's the main character, to say she doesn't explore her powers is just wrong. There's literally an entire climax in Episode 2 where she over-extends her powers and exhausts herself from using them at a critical moment where they can be useful. There's a part where she discovers she can alter time from years in the past by using photos as a gateway to that moment in time. She keeps discovering more about her powers the more she tries to use them to fix things, only to make things even more complicated than they were.

Like with any time travel story, there's gonna be plot holes. It's literally impossible to write a time travel story without creating plot holes. Even Back to the Future has some, and that's probably the best time travel story out there!

I do agree that the dialogue really needed some work. It kind of feels like it was written by writers who think they know how kids talk today, and almost have it, but not quite. But that didn't take away much from the genuine moments in the game. The dialogue is the weakest part of the game, but it doesn't bring the game down too much for me.

And if I think I know what the "10-20 minutes of filler" you're referring to in the game is, it's called a "quiet moment"! The game has quite a few and they're put there for you to take in everything that's been happening in the story, or maybe even to just show the character(s) having a moment. Movies, TV shows, and games do this all the time.

And why is it whenever LGBT+ stuff is in media (especially games) it's "hamfisted" or "not necessary"? So what about the heterosexual scene between Max and Warren in Life is Strange? Was that "hamfisted" and "not necessary"? Or are you just one of those types of gamers that gets "triggered" when a game you play dares not to cater to your sexuality/gender? It's like when idiots said the reveal of Ellie in the Last of Us being gay was "injecting politics into games!" and all that shit. It's a stupid argument, and a pretty pathetic way to try and bring down the representation of gay couples in media, imho. And the "Lesbian Scene" in Life is Strange can be missed entirely depending on how you play. The first time I played I didn't get that particular scene because of the choices I made. But the second time I played I made some different choices


----------

